# Pretty Decent Dragon Conversions



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

While strictly this shouldn't be here I thought I'd put it here anyway. Found this while looking through Black Gobbo. Some farely solid conversions in here

http://us.games-workshop.com/games/warhammer/highelves/painting/dragons/default.htm

I'm a particluer fan of the Slaanesh one and the Dark Elf one. The Orc is also quite well done.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

some nice ones ther to be sure. would like to do a 2 header with the kit


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh hell yea - especially see as the set comes with 2 upper heads.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

i'm not impressed with the dragon it looks too skiny


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

The new dragons look okie, however I am not that impressed with the conversions. Its pretty much just a weapon swap here and some different armour. The orc dragon conversion is pretty cool though. I give it two thumbs up.


----------

